

Kickstarting Hubcap: a Socially Aware GitHub Mac App - sferik
https://github.com/blog/761-hubcap-a-socially-aware-github-mac-app

======
dustinchilson
Shouldn't the Hubcap icon have 8 spokes? OctoCap

~~~
sferik
LOL! Any designers out there?

~~~
dustinchilson
I also thought of using the octocat image and adding a sweet fedora.

------
bkrausz
Why not just write a twitter API emulator so that GitHub can integrate with
Twitter clients? The interface seems mostly the same.

------
kondro
What a great idea and I would donate if Kickstarter used something other than
Amazon payments (which is limited to US-users).

I wonder how much 'caching' the application will do and I hope there will be a
project/file browser added in the future.

~~~
dekz
What exactly are you looking for in a desktop app which the website doesn't
provide?

I think a much better idea would be to incorporate GitHub support into a git
client, such as tower.

~~~
binbasti
"I want to create a GitHub app for Mac OS X that will allow you to stay up-to-
date on the latest activities of your friends and favorite open-source
projects."

The activity stream is just not a good tool to stay on top of what's happening
when you're watching hundreds of projects.

